# The end may be near--UPDATED at 7.57,, she passed...



## ThornyRidge (Jan 17, 2011)

Despite all the round the clock care, Tinkerbelle is not doing well at all this morning.. it doesn't help that it is friggin cold.. after a fight ensued I was able to bring her to the basement.. we wil see what happens after she warms up..she even has a nice foam mattress to lie on.  I did get her to eat a little oat slurry this morning with some molasses in it for flavor.. couple 20cc syringeso f warm water and that was about it.. she seems to have lost the fight.. had to bring her up on a sled and that seemed to scare her a bit especially with the lost eye sight.. I was so hopeful yesterday as she was having a good day and even tracking me with her head/eyes.. now she seems to have back slid big time..at this point I tried to offer her some warm water and she is not even swallowing unless prompted.. I am just so sad at this point.. especially since I may never know if what I was doing was even helping..


----------



## freemotion (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 17, 2011)

You certainly did your best.  I'm sorry!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 17, 2011)

So very sorry she's not doing well.  You're doing everything you can, and sometimes it works ... sometimes it doesn't.  Just make her as comfortable as possible and love her.


----------



## julieq (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  Consider yourself hugged.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you know what it is at all?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 17, 2011)

for some improvement.
You went way above and beyond, what you did certainly helped.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry. We know you are doing everything you can for her. I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 17, 2011)

she is in a confined area in basement (with heated floor) have a fleece coat on her.. she is laying on foam mattress with blue tarp over it.. I have used a hair dryer on low warm heat on her, put an occilating heater in there for awhile and now have a heat lamp strung up above where she is laying.. she seems comfortable.. I skipped the noon doses of meds because she was in such poor shape.. seems to be coming around to heat.. at least inside of mouth is not as cold as it was when she first came in.. will see how she does and resume with meds again at 6.. and offer some applesauce or something.. she is content dozing right now..it was hard but I did contact a local crematory that does pets and they agreed to handle her for me when the time comes.. individual also so I will only get her remains back in the urn and they do a paw or in this case hoof print remembrance card.. hoping it doesn't come to this but am gettin things in order..


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

I would start treating her for entero.  Probably the lack of food has thrown her into it - which is why I suggested alfalfa pellet or beet pulp slurry to give that rumen something to grind on.  Low body temp/cold mouth is usually an earmark for entero.

If she were here she'd get C&D antitoxin PO and SQ, mineral oil, baking soda, and be on lactated ringers.  All of this along with the polio treatment...

Good luck.


----------



## warthog (Jan 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear she is not doing too well.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you both.  Don't beat yourself up, you are doing everything you can.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah I do beat myself up.. and it seems as if some on here do it for me also.. hard to slurry goat that won't swallow.. let alone pick head up.. I have tried and consulted with vets from 3 different areas.. and provided in my estimation the best care I can especially since noone including the medical folks that looked at her had an idea.. the best thing I provided her was love.. and now at the end that and comfort is all I am providing.. she has warmth and comfort now and I told her it is ok to go.  She has given up the fight and I am hoping this night brings her peace. To those of you offering love and support to Tink and myself I thank you.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 17, 2011)

You're doing a great job with her.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 17, 2011)

So few critters have comfort and love in their last hours, so please know that you give her a wonderful gift and it takes a strong person to give it....So bring a big box of tissue down there and keep yourself hydrated and give her an extra smooch from me....


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poor girl!!   Im glad you can be there for her at this time!!  

Im sorry shes not doing well!!!  

Praying she surprises us all!!   

Keep the faith!! She lucky to have you!!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 17, 2011)

Tinkerbelle passed away around 6.45 pm. She was getting worse so I told her to go and that I loved her.. shut the lights out and went upstairs.. about 45 minutes later I heard her screaming/hollering.. went down and knew it was time.. i laid down gently with my head on her chest and carressed her kissing her and talking to her.. she settled and stopped hollering when she knew I was there and about 5 minutes after that she passed.  Her last gift to me was peeing on my leg.. She was a great goat.. bottle fed her from 2 days old until almost the age of 9 (at Easter will be her Birthday).. will have her cremated tomorrow.. unable to bury her due to winter but will keep her ashes in special place.. God bless you Tinkerbelle.. I will see you again in much greener pastures!!  with a big container of animal cookies!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so very sorry.  Sounds like she had a great life with you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## elevan (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.  She sounded like a great goat.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so sorry. This almost made a grown man cry.


----------



## julieq (Jan 17, 2011)

I am very sorry.   Thoughts and prayers headed your way.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 18, 2011)

How wonderful for her that you could comfort her at the end.  Not so wonderful for you I know, but it obviously gave her a lot of comfort.  Big warm  from me.


----------



## warthog (Jan 18, 2011)

You did everything you could for her, most importantly love and to let her go when the time was right for her.  I am so sorry for both of you it turned out this way, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

